# National Diabetes Inpatient Audit 2010



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's the English audit - 15% of inpatient beds occupied by people with diabetes



> The majority (73.9%) were admitted for medical reasons
> • However, only 9.0% had been admitted specifically for diabetes management (most often diabetic foot disease 44.4%, or hypoglycaemia 20.4%)
> • The majority (86.7%) had an emergency admission (compared with 58.1% for all admissions)
> 
> ...




http://www.diabetes.nhs.uk/our_work_areas/inpatient_care/inpatient_audit_2010/


----------

